
Why Openbook has a good chance of making social networks relevant again - mijndert
https://mijndertstuij.nl/post/2019/opposite/
======
alvalentini
I find this article quite removed from reality.

First: despite all the issues and bad press that Facebook is facing, it's
still network number one and quite relevant (look at advertising money).

Second: Instagram can be extremely political, and it is for many users
(including myself).

All and all, I don't think that Openbook stands a shred of a chance.

